# Interferencia debida a los PC



## YoFacu (Ene 17, 2006)

Alguien sabría porqué ciertas PCs cuando están encendidas hacen interferencia en las estaciones de radio, precisamente en las AM?? Y aunque la radio la enchufe en el toma corriente mas alejado de la PC se produce igual la interferencia.

Y si bien antes tambien lo hacia usando una conexion de banda ancha ADSL, ahora usando CABLEMODEM es mas ruidosa la interferencia, y la única solución que encontré es usarla con pilas.

Bueno, desde ya muy agradecido si alguien conoce del tema y sabe de alguna solución al respecto.


----------



## Guest (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola, tengo entendido que las fuentes de alimentación de los PC son conmutadas, lo que causa ruido de swicheo y que para contrarrestar esto tienen filtros de entrada. Me imagino que estos filtros no son muy eficientes que digamos. Lei alguna vez en un manual de una board MSI, que para minimizar la interferencia en la red, se podía configurar la alimentación para que trabajara con espectro disperso ( spread spectrum ), aunque nunca lo probe, me imagino que funciona.

Aunque lo cierto es que en cualquier caso debes tener una buena conexión a tierra, así se puede aterrizar cualquier corriente inducida por la interferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## YoFacu (Ene 18, 2006)

Bueno Fernando, muchisimas gracias, lo voy a testear....


----------



## Peri (Mar 15, 2006)

Hola, me pasa excatamente lo mismo, y bueno la verdad no se como hacer lo que dijiste, Fer, de configurar la red con spred spectrum, me puedes explcar como hacer? ops: 

Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola VoFacu,

La Compatiblidad Electromagnetica es el área en electrónica que trata sobre la interferncia que puede generar o recibir un dispositivo electrónico.

Generalmente las computadoras son fuentes de ruido electromagnético y lo vez reflejado en los receptores AM que tienes cercanos porque son los que trabajan con frecuencias más bajas en el espectro, si es la banda nomrmal de AM empieza de 0.51MHz.

El ruido electromagnetico se crea por malos retornos a tierra de las corrientes  en el diseño o instalación  del producto, para reducirlo te puedo recomendar lo siguiente.

1.  Aunque parezca fácil:  Aleja lo más posible la antena de tu receptor AM de la fuente que genera el ruido.  A veces es lo más sencillo y que funciona mejor.

2.  Generalmente las computadoras van en un case metálico que va conectado a la tierra o chasis en el conector eléctrico.   Asegurate que tu tarjeta madre esté dentro del CASE, que el CASE esté conectado al neutro del conector eléctrico y que el Neutro del Conector Electrico vaya a la tierra de tu casa,  ésto es en general un proceso que no se sigue en las construcciones de las casas por lo que resulta complicado hacerlo, pero es lo mejor para todos los aparatos eléctricos.  Así el ruido se aisla por la carcasa metálica y sale muy poco al exterior.

3.  Puedes poner una placa metálica entre la computadora y tu antena recpetora,  puede estar aislada o conecatada a la tierra,  asi haces que la placa reciba la señal transmitida por la computadora y no la vea tu receptor de AM.

4.  Puedes encerrar completamente la computadora en una caja metálica, haciendo una jaula de Faraday si la conectas a tierra.

5.  Si de plano ya no puedes hacer nada de lo anterior, puedes ponerle Ferritas al cable eléctrico con el que se conecta la compu.  He visto ferritas que las hace TDK que son buenas para ésta función.  Puede ser que la compu utiliza el cable eléctrico como antena y radia a los demás componentes alredor de ella, si es así la ferrita trabaja como filtro de éste ruido electromagnetico, cambiando las propiedas del cable eléctrico.

Si de plano ya no te sirve nada, mejor será que nos digas la marca de la compu para no recomendarla.  

Ojalá y algo de lo que haya escrito te ayude...

Saludos,

P@n@


----------



## diferao (Jul 18, 2008)

La verdad es que yo tambien tengo el mismo problema en mi casa, sin embargo hice unas pruebas y note que el ruido no va por ondas electromagneticas (por el aire) sino que es inducido por la fuente del pc directamente  a la red electrica. No se si en casa tengo buena conexion a tierra, lo unico que se es que apenas enciendo el pc se aisla toda la banda del AM.   Ya he hecho pruebas con filtros conectados en paralelo a la entrada de alimentacion de la fuente  y nada ha servido aun.  Si alguien ha encontrado solucion a esto me gustaria q me diera una mano...


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 18, 2008)

Quizá un buen https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-filtro-emi-emc-11247/ solucione tus problemas. Tambien es necesario que la red eléctrica disponga de una buena conexión a tierra. 


Nota: Muchos fabricantes de fuentes de PC, para abaratar costos, optan por reducir la cantidad de componentes que conforman el filtro EMI que viene incluído en ésta. Algunos incluso los eliminan por completo, lo que se traduce en interferencias que se meten a la red.


----------

